# Alternativa à iSofa



## Shylvune (6 Septembre 2009)

iSofa (http://www.justisofa.com/) est une application qui permet d'utiliser son iTouch/iPhone comme télécommande pour mac. Mais il ne semble pas qu'elle soit compatible avec SL.

Quelqu'un connaitrait une application similaire qui marcherait avec SL et un iTouch ? ( 2G, 3.0 )
Merci d'avance.


----------



## lsr (6 Septembre 2009)

salut

tu cherches une appli qui fasse télécommande pour iTunes ?
Dans ce cas, essaye remote ! Sinon y'a VLC remote pour... VLC... (qui est franchement pas mal, tu peux lire un fichier sur ton PC/Mac directement en allant l'ouvrir la ou il est rangé mais tout en étant dans ton lit ou dans ton canapé!)


----------



## Shylvune (6 Septembre 2009)

Ce serait un bon début oui, mais l'avantage de iSofa c'était d'être tout en un : iTunes, Keynote, Frontrow, VLC...
Il n'y a rien d'autre que VLC Remote ?


----------



## lsr (6 Septembre 2009)

Il y a une autre appli du genre, intelliremote, par contre je sais pas si tu peux gérer keynote et frontrow avec... Par contre apparement c'est seulement pour windows car il faut installer un ptit logiciel sur le pc...
Sinon j'ai regardé vite fait, jtrouve rien qui fasse ca sur l'app store :/


----------



## Shylvune (6 Septembre 2009)

Pareil, d'où mon post. C'est bien dommage qu'iSofa ne soit pas mise à jour. :/


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2009)

Personnellement, j'utilise Remote Buddy depuis pas mal de temps et j'en suis très content


----------



## Shylvune (7 Septembre 2009)

Ca a l'air costaud comme soft oui, mais les $20 sont durs à digérer, je vais tester et je vais voir, merci bien.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Septembre 2009)

Shylvune a dit:


> Ca a l'air costaud comme soft oui, mais les $20 sont durs à digérer, je vais tester et je vais voir, merci bien.



Je trouve sincèrement que ce programme en vaut le coup! que ce soit pour l'utiliser avec iPhone ou même simplement avec la petite télécommande Apple.

Je ne pourrais plus m'en passer personnellement.


----------

